# Minni is in labour - some help please



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Minnii is due Friday and today when we got up she is in labour

One kitten is hanging out of her (it's breech) we found her having started this morning -no signs yesterday - the kitten is moving out but very slowly - when and how do I intervene!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Not that I can help - but bumping this UP - in the hope that someone can!!!
My gut reaction is that a with anything species born breach time is an important factor!!! I would have helped at the first signs!!!! but hoping like hell that someone will advice NOW!
all the best
regards
DT
REMEMBER I HAVE NO KNOWLEDGE JUST A GUT REACTION FROM ME!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Spid! how are things moving now???????


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

give your vets a ring for advice if theyre not open maybe they have an emergency number? hope things work out ok x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's out - quite a deformed head - still born - little boy - no wonder she had problems with it


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

spid said:


> It's out - quite a deformed head - still born - little boy - no wonder she had problems with it


Hope things are going well now Spid!!!
Better be watching for the next one!!! 
trust you'll update us later!
regards
DT

edited to add
Sorry to firstborn did not make it
RIP small fellow


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

spid said:


> It's out - quite a deformed head - still born - little boy - no wonder she had problems with it


Aww I'm sorry to hear that, Good luck with the rest xx lisa xx


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Spid,

Sorry I didn't see your messages earlier. Sorry about the little one.

A breach in cats is nothing to worry about - a lot of kittens are born breach. Most of the first kittens born to my girls are breech for some reason - don't know why.

If the girl is straining heavily for an hour, then in my opinion you need the vet. These things do change from girl to girl though. If she looks like she's exhausted, then get her to a vet sooner. If the kitten is halfway out, but she's having problems with the last bit, get a clean, dry flannel and grab what you can of the kitten, and WITH HER CONTRACTIONS pull gently downwards towards her heels. Do not pull unless she is having a contraction as it will injure her.

Now the first one has cleared the way, the others should come quite easily.

Good luck!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No further progress - will let you know when there is

little boy was 165g HUGE no wonder she had trouble!


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

That is huge. My girl had problems with a 145g a couple of weeks ago, so no wonder poor Minni took a while to get that one out! It was the first kitten born, and all the others were smaller, so I hope this is the case for you too!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

2nd one out - squeaking nicely. All out in one go - haven't weighed it yet but 1/2 the size of the other one


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry about the first but congratulations on the healthy second one, keep us updated xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Just noticed your thread. How's things progressing?? Sorry to hear about baby no1 but big congrats on baby no 2


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

no 3 out now and squeaking


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Fantastic


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh it's all too traumatic this - remind me why we do this?  Ah, yes I remember (as the kittens squeak)


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the first one; good news about the others.

My girl squealed with the first @ 115g! 
Hope Mum and squeaky ones doing well


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

How's minnii doing??


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cleaning HERSELF - she's such a prima donna! I do keep reminding her she has kittens now - not sure if there are any more though - both me and thevet thought 3 possibly four but with number one being SO huge could only be three in total.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's a star  This probably isn't a good time to tell her Leo says hi! We were over visiting him yesterday!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about the first kitten.
Glad to hear she has had 2 healthy kittens now 
x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

looks like that is it - I had to do both placenta's (fussy moo) but now she is settled and letting them try to feed (they seem to be suckling). Looks like a boy and a girl 73g and 83g.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Big congratulations. At least your not hanging around till friday waiting


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

oh spid you have waited so long for this and here you are, my god she has had them early but thinking of you as number one must have been a shock, hope minni is ok and congrates with the other fur babies.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone -it has been great knowing you are all there. 

Number one was a shock as it was deformed - and soooo big - I'm more of a shiver now it has finished than at the time when i was staying calm for minnii. We are now both tucking into brekkie and the kits are looking cleaner and suckling. I've moved them into the rabbit cage thing I wanted her in originally,and she's fine there.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the first kitten, congratulations on the other 2 xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

First pics -


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

spid said:


> First pics -
> View attachment 22036


Aww they are adorable, glad you gor two healthy furbabies hun xx lisa xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

aaw baby birmans  They're gorgeous! Webcam next lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww theyre Beautiful, sorry to hear you lost the 1st kitten, but so glad everthing else went well


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

They are beautiful! I love their little ears


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

tylow said:


> aaw baby birmans  They're gorgeous! Webcam next lol


I don't actually own a webcam -sorry!


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been wondering all morning how you got on. Congratulations on the two babies! The first one was an amazing size - poor Minni! At least the other two were far more reasonable! It's nice to know they're settled and tucking into the milk bar. You'll have to keep us updated with photos as they grow up.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations! They look v cute!xx:thumbup1:xx


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations on the arrival of your babies,  a nice manageable size with plenty of milk to go round. 

Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations on the two new babies. I am sorry that the first one was so traumatic for you and Minni


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done and looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Minni  Hope the rest of her labour goes well Spid


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Just seen the thread, congratulations they look gorgeous 

Sorry about the first one, it was awfully big? We've had week old kittens that haven't weighed that much!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations of the 2 babies - sorry you lost one but atleast you got 2 alive and well.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mummy! I hope that the kits are doing well  
Sorry about the first baby  x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Should I wash her? She's very yucky on one side and quite smelly - we are actually off to the vets soon as it is possible the stillborn one let an infection in - especially with the smell and her ears are quite warm. Hmmmm.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

You could try wiping her with a warm damp cloth, if she'll let you but she'll wash herself when she's ready.


----------



## Stiltskin (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi!

I helped all 5 of my girls kittens out... 2 were breach. Take hold of the kitten and try to ease it out...if the head stays in the birth canal too long it can suffocate.

This happened to one of mine...it wasn't breathing when it came out and appeared dead, but I recussitated it by holding it face up in my palms (head at finger end) and swinging my hands downwards quickly a few times - this method helps clear lungs of fluid. 

Hopefully Minni has managed on her on by now? How are things going?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi spid,

Congratulations on the new babbies! Sound like it was pretty traumatic but i'm so pleased to hear that minni is now mummy to to very cute little kittens. Well done! xx


----------

